

Microsoft possibly hiring for next-gen xbox - kevin_morrill
http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/23563/Microsoft-Hiring-for-NextGen-Console/

======
kylelibra
Anyone else surprised that we haven't heard much at all about the next-gen
console systems? It is like Sony and Microsoft collectively agreed not to rush
into building new systems.

~~~
wmf
I don't know if they agreed, but IIRC they both said that new controllers
(Kinect and Move) are the "next generation", so we shouldn't expect the next
next generation for several years.

